# Cheap shoes for flat pedals



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering about which cheap shoes work the best for FR/DH on flat pedals. I looked at the sixsixone site and there are some great deals. What do you think?

And how do the SPD compatible ones work for flat?


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

The grip on those sixsixones looks worse than some skate shoes. If I were to recommend you some cheap shoes I'd recommend some vans with the waffle comb sole.


----------



## shakedown94 (Apr 10, 2007)

addias work good for me. were $40 on sale.


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

661 rocks...


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> The grip on those sixsixones looks worse than some skate shoes. If I were to recommend you some cheap shoes I'd recommend some vans with the waffle comb sole.


Yeah, the Vans are ok. Got mine for $40 when I forgot my 5.10s on the way up to BC last month.


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

So your recommending normal skate shoes? Isn't the grip on normal shoes not soft enough?


----------



## kellyhalter (Dec 29, 2006)

NSS nice skate shoes, I picked some up at sears for 5 bucks


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

spacemarine5 said:


> So your recommending normal skate shoes? Isn't the grip on normal shoes not soft enough?


They will be fine... I have always used skate shoes, you can find them for $20 sometimes.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

The next best thing after five tens are vans. You could get them for $40.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Vans Wafflebottoms and nothing else... just find them on sale.

they've worked perfectly, at least mine, with Crankbros 5050's


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Etnies, Adio, Vans, Es, etc..., you can find good deals at ebay. I got my Adio mid height for $27 and my etnies for $40 at dick's sports.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Basketball shoes also work good cause the pins fit into allt e little grooves on the bottom. Tehy do however look kinda weird on a bike lol


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

So all those marzocchi ones really do suck?


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been running Vans on BMX and now DH and XC for the last 20 years, they work great. The "waffle" grip is great for "locking" into your pedals.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

spacemarine5 said:


> So all those marzocchi ones really do suck?


They are the best you can buy. Its the same thing as five tens.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought you wanted cheap shoes???


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

get some vans from a target or something. they arent real vans but they still have waffle grip


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

go to big 5 and find some skate shoes on sale with a waffle pattern, I got my vision shoes for under $20 with tax. and they work better than some vans I've had


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

joelsman said:


> go to big 5 and find some skate shoes on sale with a waffle pattern, I got my vision shoes for under $20 with tax. and they work better than some vans I've had


I second this notion.... Big 5 is where I get mine. I almost never pay more than $20. Just keep an eye on their sales, eventually they put decent enough shoes out for $15-$20. When you find some that work well, buy 2 or 3 pairs.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got some Nike Air Zoom Oncores for $29 from Pacsun cause theyre not going to sell shoes any more. Sell for $80 next door at Zumiez.

5.10s arent cheap and they look like the shoes I got when I went to the hospital.


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of Mossimo Supply Co skate shoes at Target for 19.99. They work well so far.


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 12, 2008)

*Shimano MP56 BMX Shoe*

I ride with these and love them. Only $39 at Nashbar.com. They stick to the pedals, relatively light weight, and they keep your feet pretty dry and laces mud free.

I would highly recommend these, even though they are technically a BMX shoe. I would get some pull-tight laces at a running store though. It makes them way easier to tie.


----------



## moegocanes (May 16, 2008)

are those type of shoes good for riding DH? I have Nike "Shox" because well i'm kinda new to this and dont know any better :O


----------



## idrunk (Oct 19, 2007)

I've never had luck with basketball shoes, the tread is just to smooth. Like everyone else is saying, check out a cheap pair of skate shoes with a waffleish pattern. If you want to spend a little more coin, go with Nike 6.0's or the classic 5.10's.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

I look for Vans with waffle treads at stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, and whatever other closeout department stores are around. I bought a great pair of Vans for $14.99 last time I was there as a backup pair. Just buy them when they're cheap and hold on to them until needed.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

40 bucks Nike flights basketball high tops...gives extra ankle support plus protects the outer ankle bone from hitting stuff....just don't get the ones with plastic arch support in the middle


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

BigPerm said:


> I ride with these and love them. Only $39 at Nashbar.com. They stick to the pedals, relatively light weight, and they keep your feet pretty dry and laces mud free.
> 
> I would highly recommend these, even though they are technically a BMX shoe. I would get some pull-tight laces at a running store though. It makes them way easier to tie.


+1

When you ride DH you armor-up, put on a full face helmet, knee/elbow pads and you want to rock skate shoes that offer no protection for the top of your feet. I thought I was cool rocking vans dh-ing, then one day pedaling through a rock section hauling, my foot blows off and my toes get crushed. I had four purple piggys for two weeks. The shimano DX shoes are pure armor top to bottom.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

go to walmart and buy the 9.95$ velcro shoes.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I get my Vans from the outlet mall here. $20 for the ones I ride with. Waffle bottom. Love em.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

spacemarine5 said:


> I was wondering about which cheap shoes work the best for FR/DH on flat pedals. I looked at the sixsixone site and there are some great deals. What do you think?
> 
> And how do the SPD compatible ones work for flat?


The Dually Takis work pretty well, I have a set. cheaper than Vans. Skip the SPD, the SPD on the 661s suck. If you need clipless buy a good set of clipless shoes instead.


----------



## mr.specialized (Apr 22, 2007)

Vans are the best, I remember watching the old school bmx races as a kid and most of the riders would be wearing vans.....Ah the memories......


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Every pair of Vans waffle bottoms end up getting holes and worn out spots from the pedal pegs. My brand new pair of Half Cabs were ruined in like a month. The bottoms get worn and my foot ends up having movement that annoys the crap out of me.

They are the best feeling shoe as I hate the super thick tongue style Vans. But I think the bottoms are softer. I ride 5.10 Impacts for DH but I can't wear them for DJ/Park. They are just too huge. So I just ordered a pair of 5.10 BA51C. They are a Vans-esque looking shoe with the same rubber technology.


----------

